# Overclock.net Flame Going to Space



## admin

Overclock.net is proud to announce that we are sending the Overclock.net flame into space!

You can read more about the project here.

As of now we are sending a 1cm x 1cm flame (larger would cost a lot more!) that will be returned to us after the mission is complete.

admin


----------



## Snerp

I'll pitch in a few bucks for a bigger flame!


----------



## phantomgrave

WOOT! Show those extraterrestrial things the best website in the world. So they can have something to look forward to.


----------



## MADMAX22

yeah well be the first contact from some alien dude asking how to overclocik his ray gun so he can frag more aliens withit


----------



## BenHagerty

How much


----------



## DutchBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snerp* 
I'll pitch in a few bucks for a bigger flame!

yea what exactly do u mean by a lot?


----------



## atomicfission92

wow nice lol

1cm x 1 cm is kinda small. think I could see it from my window lol


----------



## admin

A 2cm x 2cm would cost $1000! I do not think we need more than our 1x1


----------



## Snerp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
A 2cm x 2cm would cost $1000! I do not think we need more than our 1x1









BAH! 1cmx1cm runs $35, but a 2cmx2xm runs $1000!?!?


----------



## admin

1x1 runs $250 for the Gold option which gets returned to you


----------



## DutchBoy

bigger is allways better but indeed I think most ppl would wanna get an upgrade instead of a bigger flame


----------



## Snerp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
1x1 runs $250 for the Gold option which gets returned to you









Ahhh! I got ya. I was misreading it.


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snerp* 
BAH! 1cmx1cm runs $35, but a 2cmx2xm runs $1000!?!?









I think it also depends on the postion on the satellite


----------



## DutchBoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atomicfission92* 
I think it also depends on the postion on the satellite

Lol right on top haha


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

more than three years yet till launch though? I think we can scrounge up some cash.... put me down for $2000 "year 2010" dollars. I'll be good for it.


----------



## bentrinh

1 cmX 1 cm... lol how are me going to see that? I'll get my microscope..


----------



## atomicfission92

dam so M$ dropped almost 50 grand for their name on it?

and Nasa spent 100 grand.

wow our tax dollars are going to good use...


----------



## ouroboros1827

Wow...if I get into school there, I'd be there when they launch it.

That'd be tight.


----------



## bentrinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atomicfission92* 
dam so M$ dropped almost 50 grand for their name on it?

and Nasa spent 100 grand.

wow our tax dollars are going to good use...

lol


----------



## pbasil1

Lawl....


----------



## rabidgnome229

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atomicfission92* 
and Nasa spent 100 grand.

wow our tax dollars are going to good use...

honestly - what can NASA do with 100 grand? Their budget entries are probably rounded to the nearest billion for ease


----------



## hazara

How about 4x(1x1)'s









Great to see a part of the team in space!!!


----------



## Chozart

I'd also go for the 2x2... $1000 should be easy to collect here on the forum


----------



## The Pook

Or the 1x1 and use the $750 to buy admin a present.


----------



## Chozart

shhh.... don't tell him


----------



## atomicfission92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Pook* 
Or the 1x1 and use the $750 to buy admin a present.









or buy me a present.... either one would be really nice.

Ill start making out the gift list....


----------



## l V l

Thats friggin insane man, so neat!


----------



## Kopi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snerp* 
BAH! 1cmx1cm runs $35, but a 2cmx2xm runs $1000!?!?









Get 15 1x1cm lol


----------



## Fishie36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazara* 
How about 4x(1x1)'s









Great to see a part of the team in space!!!

Haha... no kidding. And just have each one be 1/4 of the picure so in the end it's just one big 4X4 for the price of 2X2


----------



## bobcool

I was thinking of suggesting 2 X 2 in feet untell i saw how much it cost for the 1X1 cm.


----------



## NeRoToXeN

This is FRIGGIN awesome!!!!! Man I never thought I'd be a part of history... or space...


----------



## shajbot

1x1, it's this small


----------



## biatchi

i bet xs and the likes arent going to do this just proving once again we are the daddy of all oc'in sites

sweet idea

somebody set up a paypal donation link so we can get a bigger logo


----------



## bentrinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fishie36*


Haha... no kidding. And just have each one be 1/4 of the picure so in the end it's just one big 4X4 for the price of 2X2










but what if the picture is scattered everywhere?


----------



## thedarklordjay

where is OC on the sponser list, or is it not official yet?


----------



## Ace of Spades

I fancy doing this actually lol

Great idea admin


----------



## biatchi

"Xfire - 1337Acey (add me for BF2 fun)" sounds like a seedy personal add you get in the papers lol


----------



## admin

Quote:

where is OC on the sponser list, or is it not official yet?
I think they are running behind a bit. We got a confirmation back from them though. I would expect to see us on the list soon


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Aliens are going, "These particular humans use fire that's blue...hmm"
2 millenium later they come back to Roswell and demand the answer to the riddle.
LMAO!!!
Good stuff Admin...conquer the globe now the Universe!!!!
*OCN #1 Mang







*


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*


Aliens are going, "These particular humans use fire that's blue...hmm"
2 millenium later they come back to Roswell and demand the answer to the riddle.
LMAO!!!
Good stuff Admin...conquer the globe now the Universe!!!!
*OCN #1 Mang







*


Haha


----------



## RickJS

Revived for question/comment.

Its not gonna happen for a while, so wouldnt it be possible to setup a donation thing...so we can get a bigger logo?


----------



## crashovride02

I am all for this!! I would be willing to pitch in come tax time if needed!! This will be great. I love this site.


----------



## hazara

AAAAGGGHH! I had a cool Idea!!!!

Can you email me the logo that's going into space.... I'll email it straight back unaltered... that way I can say I "touched" something that's going into space!!!

Actually, we can literally pass-the-baton! Once everythings decided, we could post our names in a thread and literally, pass the original file from one to another for a week or so before It's sent off to be sent off!

Bags being #1 on the list for having such a cool idea!









OCN says "Oooh, can it go faster?"
















Perhaps we can get a discount if we overclock the onboard computer for them!!!!


----------



## Hiba

I will donate....just tell me where.


----------



## BrinNutz

Tiiite

I like the idea of emailing it around or pm'ing it around so everyone can say they "touched" it, like the guy before me posted...


----------



## Mootsfox

We are up! :d

http://yournameintospace.org/current_sponsors.php


----------



## born2killU

what exactly is the point of this ??


----------



## RickJS

History!


----------



## FearSC549

History of OCN. LOL


----------



## dannyyboii

OMG...I just looked at the site..our's is so small..it's keen though. Take a look at ours compared to microsoft...O_O it's something like 28 x 7


----------



## biatchi

wow ours is small compared to some of the others but it is up there at least it is up there. is there a possibility to change the size of our logo or are we stuck with it that size?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Wahey to Boldly go where no flame has gone before*


----------



## swayne

wow


----------



## Sideburns

nevermind..ahha


----------



## [email protected]

My name is on a plate in one of the nasa's spacecraft's(and 4999 more names are there also)
I signed up in nasa's website, i even got a certeficate (wich i printed , and i don't know were i put).
I think we are gonna have marcian members by 2010!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snip3rWarrior

Has anyone noticed , that in the Gold G1 or G2 ( not sure ) area, there is a logo that says " Happy Birthday ..." and consists of over 15 squares? ...Imagine how much it cost that guy to get that done for his wife, or g/f, or whatever she is to him..


----------



## biatchi

"My Eternal Love, To Stacie, from Adam

Wrapping the planet with my endless love for Stacie -Adam

"Space is for everybody. It's not just for a few people..." -Christa McAuliffe, 1985"

^^^^^^what about the guy confessing his undying love for his missus?^^^^^^^ wots he goin to do when she runs off with the milkman taking there life savings with her? Hes going to be pissed lol

lol speaking of space and things beyond our knowledge i posted from the future(see attached pic)


----------



## admin

Update: Our logo is finally corrected on the sponsor page









http://yournameintospace.org/current_sponsors.php


----------



## atomicfission92

Cool. Nice advertising, cause its right on the home page too.


----------



## The Duke

Are we accepting donations to make that bigger


----------



## atomicfission92

If we raise about $150,000 we can make it the size of Nasa's


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Are we accepting donations to make that bigger










Overclock.net will continue to attempt to donate more as time goes on - but no, I do not want members to have to contribute to something like this


----------



## Chozart

But why would you refuse donation is members are willing to pay for it (Which seems to be the case based on this thread)


----------



## admin

It's nothing personal







We just want to keep requests for donations to a bare minimum.


----------



## ELmo1989

Honsetly How many are you going to looking to look for that thing once space next thing is how are you going find it.
And if it goes up there and than comes back down won't the earth atomsphere burn it up>????


----------



## jNSKkK

Obviously they already thought of that Elmo. Their website claims you WILL get your own piece of hardware WITH the logo in tact.

And if you don't .. that's false advertising, which = $$$


----------



## ELmo1989

Just saying it does get hot coming back down that is all.
And thing's happen.


----------



## admin

The initial donation was to support their program. As a byproduct, we will get our flame on the craft and will have it returned to us should it successfully come back to earth as planned.

If by some chance we do not end up getting our flame back, the fact that we supported this research is reward enough for Overclock.net.


----------



## b3ar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


If by some chance we do not end up getting our flame back, the fact that we supported this research is reward enough for Overclock.net.


Hear hear!

There's nothing stopping people from donating to the project individually, if you've got money burning a hole in your pocket. The minimum is $35, as I recall.


----------



## Hemato

It's totally going to be emitting crazy gamma space rays all over the place when it gets back.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hemato* 
It's totally going to be emitting crazy gamma space rays all over the place when it gets back.

ROFL


----------



## BrinNutz

I still think we should do the email thing..


----------



## tylerand

I think we should donate money, i can barely see 1X1 in rl (bad vision D=). Though the idea is awsome.


----------



## gravity

Don't be surprised if new members, with names like Spock, Picard and so on start signing up here...


----------



## Xerasyte

To go where no one has gone before...But that'd be a lie. We've had people in space. Their dreams are crushed


----------



## gravity

screw you, NASA !


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xerasyte*


To go where no one has gone before...But that'd be a lie. We've had people in space. Their dreams are crushed










Ah, but how many overclockers in space?


----------



## tylerand

I just thought of something, overclocking in space would 0WN! You could have the computer in space, and it would be awsomely cold without any persperation.


----------



## MADMAX22

condensation, but yeah that would own, absolute zero in some spots, im serprised that some nasa astronaut thats into comps hasnt tried to do that jsut to have some oc records


----------



## Frozen-Liquid

sweet, be expecing new members with a completly different language...e.t*cough


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frozen-Liquid*


sweet, be expecing new members with a completly different language...e.t*cough


Haha


----------



## Ninja_Boy

In space? Gaw-Damn-Son! *Dave Chappelle Style* That's awesome.


----------



## Danker16

loll thats alot of money for something so simple " wow its going into outterspace"
hope i see the flame with my telescope


----------



## Crazy9000

haha that would be one nice telescope to see 1cm square in space


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

lol i found us on the gold-1 page, 1cm by 1cm, right underneath georgia U, lol.


----------



## bentrinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
haha that would be one nice telescope to see 1cm square in space

Hey if can be see jupiter, I should be able to see it right?


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


1x1 runs $250 for the Gold option which gets returned to you










I should send something like a case badge or something up in space...that would make my rig run faster for sure (even faster than chrome or UV lighting!)

That's a cool one Admin WTG!


----------



## eclipse>><<mdX

i know this thread is old..but its funny that ocn is a gold sponsor right up there with NASA...
pic attached of th project sponsors


----------



## Pegasus

wow never seen this thread before








Awesome though, and yeah eclipse i found it awesome that overclock.net was there right next to nasa and microsoft on that list








way to go overclock.net


----------



## kdbolt70

Bump! Just discovered this thread, It's great!


----------



## SpookedJunglist

They could use prescotts in space to move teh space shuttle. they put off enough heat to cause thrust right.







lol


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpookedJunglist* 
They could use prescotts in space to move teh space shuttle. they put off enough heat to cause thrust right.







lol

Lmao


----------



## shellofinsanity

anyone else notice somoene paid the silver plan to have the number 42 sent to spacE?

If i was a millionare id buy a 20x20 grid and just put Shell on it


----------



## iampoor

SSO when it comes back who gets it?


----------



## tankman12

Admin of course. I cant think of anyone else who deserves it more.


----------



## pato88

Ha thats awesome.

maybe for the donations we can set up a donations page. and then people can select if to do a general donation to OCN or to a particular project. not asking for donations, just accepting them.

thatd be really sweet. someone might want a faster server or something for ocn so he puts towards that.


----------



## TriplePlay

lol, I remember back when this thread first came up.

Also, the program was put on by MIT and my school, Georgia Tech!








Huzzah.


----------



## DVtriple6

w00t!

Awesome!

GO OCN















*proud tear*


----------



## MGX1016

I doubt the aliens can get into our interwebs...

So point? none.

Waste of 250$.. Could've bought some of the members a small present


----------



## sP00N

niiiice! OCN FTW


----------



## teamwolf

Insted of buying a square someone should build a holograme and beem it from space now that would look cool


----------



## talntid

Back from the dead.

You should insure the thing - some companies say they will insure anything against anything - insure it for like $1,000,000! Then if something happens.................


----------



## endo

wow i totally forgot about this. it is still really cool


----------



## FilthySanchez08

watch lol, something will go horribly wrong because of all the pictures they put on the spacecraft, and after a few months they'll find out that it was our OCN logo that started the problem.


----------



## tankman12

What could go wrong? OCN can fix or prevent anything from happening. Just having our logo on it will keep everything smooth.


----------



## TaiDinh

Wonder if you can overclock that satellite.


----------



## tankman12

Knowing NASA, its probably at its max o/c already. But its probably not very stable, hence all the trips to space to tweak something.


----------



## dualhYbrid

buy a few, have them run "overclock.net" together


----------



## USlatin

dude I knew this would be a bad idea.. I just got a PM from the mother Alien from the movie saying she is getting random BSODs and she needs help... aghhhh...


----------



## JacKz5o.9000GTUltraDeluxe

Nice, I can't wait


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Cool, where did you guys get the money,nevermind... and when is the launch date?


----------



## Oscuro

1: I personally think that donations could be welcomed. You aren't asking for it, people WANT to give money to get a bigger space....in...space..
2: To make it really clear that you are not asking for donations, make the donation link small, and only at the start of this thread. If someone specifically wants to donate, they can come to this thread, and make it. It's not on the front page advertising it, or asking for it.

Personally, that's my own $.02, but hey, pretty cool that this is happening!


----------



## silverwing

I love how we are only 4 down from NASA. Lmao.


----------



## biatchi

Has this thing not gone yet?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


Has this thing not gone yet?


It's supposed to launch sometime in 2010.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


It's supposed to launch sometime in 2010.


Cool, So this thread might go on for a while more yet then?


----------



## rx7racer

Wow, never knew about this, pretty sweet Idea.

But how are we one of the biggest sponsers if OCN is only doin a $250 one??

That's sweetness though!!!

HAHAHA OCN gonna go to space and by the time it's in orbit our logo will have the satelite oc'ed and the engineers are gonna be like ***??!! we didnt know it could do that.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I think OCN should be in partnership with NASA. We could really get all their systems going lol

If we were around during Apollo 13 then that disaster would never of happened.


----------



## Emmanuel

Lol, pay a few extra thousands bucks and get your sig rig specs printed on it.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

This is a great idea. Good stuff, Admin.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oscuro*


1: I personally think that donations could be welcomed. You aren't asking for it, people WANT to give money to get a bigger space....in...space..
2: To make it really clear that you are not asking for donations, make the donation link small, and only at the start of this thread. If someone specifically wants to donate, they can come to this thread, and make it. It's not on the front page advertising it, or asking for it.

Personally, that's my own $.02, but hey, pretty cool that this is happening!


Are you THE Oscuro? Responsible for OOO?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
I think OCN should be in partnership with NASA. We could really get all their systems going lol

If we were around during Apollo 13 then that disaster would never of happened.


damn right!


----------



## sublime0

Ocn Ftw!


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


I think OCN should be in partnership with NASA. We could really get all their systems going lol

If we were around during Apollo 13 then that disaster would never of happened.


A good one enterprise,really make me laugh.


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Nice, Go OCn!!!


----------



## HatesFury

Quote:



Originally Posted by *atomicfission92*


dam so M$ dropped almost 50 grand for their name on it?

and Nasa spent 100 grand.

wow our tax dollars are going to good use...


our tax dollars are going to education.... ohh yeah that is a good use....
would you rather the tax dollars go to buying bombs or guns??? lol


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HatesFury*


our tax dollars are going to education.... ohh yeah that is a good use....
would you rather the tax dollars go to buying bombs or guns??? lol


You would be surprised how many people would actually prefer that.









Anyways, I'd be willing to donate a few bucks to get a bigger flam sent up. I mean, $1000 isn't unreasonable if the 1cm x 1cm is $250. I mean, the 2 x 2 is four times bigger....


----------



## IIowa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


You would be surprised how many people would actually prefer that.









Anyways, I'd be willing to donate a few bucks to get a bigger flam sent up. I mean, $1000 isn't unreasonable if the 1cm x 1cm is $250. I mean, the 2 x 2 is four times bigger....


Dude, Dude, this thread is 2 years old.


----------



## admin

The launch is in 2010 I believe - so this thread will be around for a while









In terms of donations, I think our initial donation is enough to represent the site. I would encourage others to back our Community Folding Project if they want to give.

However, if some people really want to donate to this, please post again here and we will set something up if there is enough interest.


----------



## DVtriple6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


I think OCN should be in partnership with NASA. We could really get all their systems going lol

If we were around during Apollo 13 then that disaster would never of happened.


lol damn straight! If they'd let us overclock their rigs, super-rigs and shuttles mankind would be on Mars in no time


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DVtriple6*


lol damn straight! If they'd let us overclock their rigs, super-rigs and shuttles mankind would be on Mars in no time










Well maybe, but halfway there, they'd have to wait for two weeks for NASA to RMA something we overvolted.


----------



## ace8uk

I just wanna know why Nasa spent so much on a logo on it even though they can paint all the logo's they like, any size they like on their shuttles, makes no sense.


----------



## Clinic

Shwing.


----------



## Kilzon

OMG, this is the coolest thing. I am going to get approval from my company to send our logo up close to OCN!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
The launch is in 2010 I believe - so this thread will be around for a while









In terms of donations, I think our initial donation is enough to represent the site. I would encourage others to back our Community Folding Project if they want to give.

*However, if some people really want to donate to this, please post again here and we will set something up if there is enough interest.*

Just figured I'd quote that since a lot of people seemed to want to donate. If I get enough spare cash lined up...you'll be able to count on my donation for this. I'd love to actually be able to see our logo, even just on the webpage, lol.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Holy crap... look at Microsofts huge ad... I wonder how much they paid for that one.

EDIT: Figured it out... they paid $42,000 just for that... wow.


----------



## RedFox911

Ill pinch in a couple hundred thousand for a 20 foot flame.







kiddin


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RedFox911*


Ill pinch in a couple hundred thousand for a 20 foot flame.







kiddin


What if we created an actual flame in the shape of OCN's logo and blast it off into space?


----------



## Licht

Wow this is really cool, maybe bring in some publicity for the site too.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Licht* 
Wow this is really cool, maybe bring in some publicity for the site too.

I seriously doubt it...


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
I seriously doubt it...

QFT


----------



## Chosen

Sweet


----------



## lemans81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


The launch is in 2010 I believe - so this thread will be around for a while









In terms of donations, I think our initial donation is enough to represent the site. I would encourage others to back our Community Folding Project if they want to give.

However, if some people really want to donate to this, please post again here and we will set something up if there is enough interest.


Just to keep this alive.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lemans81*


Just to keep this alive.


----------



## sublime0

OCN has more space than NASA.. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT


----------



## hak8or

How do we have more space then nasa? Our's is only like 1X1cm while there's is like the entire top. How about we take a picture of a flame, and put ocn under it? And then with their awesome lasers or what ever they use to print or engrave the picture, we put all of our usernames in a very small part of that 1 by 1 cm?


----------



## 0rion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hak8or* 
How do we have more space then nasa? Our's is only like 1X1cm while there's is like the entire top. How about we take a picture of a flame, and put ocn under it? And then with their awesome lasers or what ever they use to print or engrave the picture, we put all of our usernames in a very small part of that 1 by 1 cm?

All 61000 registered users of OCN?


----------



## . // Fixion

lol @ 0rion, that would be funny

Although it would be possible, they can put logo's onto human hairs


----------



## Esseff

ADMIN IN SPACE!


----------



## al3x3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemans81* 
Just to keep this alive.


----------



## Brutuz

Think we could overclock the rocket? Might get us a free 5cm x 5cm spot on it!


----------



## Torched-Geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
Think we could overclock the rocket? Might get us a free 5cm x 5cm spot on it!










We could upgrade the whole space system.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

think we could convince Syrillian to make them an acrylic exterior for the shuttle?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

LATEST AND BIGGEST SPONSORS AS OF 08-APR-2008

Overclock.net takes the gold spot right on the top. Too bad OCN only gets taken a picture of BEFORE launch and not in space. >.<

http://yournameintospace.org/current_sponsors.php


----------



## mth91

We really ought to hold an OCN in space fundraiser on here. I'll bet there's a lot of people that would be willing to chip in. Tax deductible means that whatever you give will be subtracted from your usual tax payment, so your taxes are cheaper, right? If so, i'll bet my dad, would be willing to chip in some big bucks to them to get a family photo or something cool like that sent to space.


----------



## mth91

Man, this stuff is expensive, but you should have gone with the silver s1 zone, that gets the best imaging. Who ends up getting the ocn space flame piece? Is it admin? I'd support this in a fundraiser regardless.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Sadly we dont get a cool shot in space - only before take off.


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


1x1 runs $250 for the Gold option which gets returned to you










So what's the point of sending it again?


----------



## _^MeRcY

nice


----------



## theCanadian

How much to cover the whole thing?

I'd post my entire paycheck to see that.

And how does this survive re-entry?


----------



## kev.nam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
And how does this survive re-entry?

that's what I was wondering


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Overclock.net is proud to announce that we are sending the Overclock.net flame into space!

You can read more about the project here.

As of now we are sending a 1cm x 1cm flame (larger would cost a lot more!) that will be returned to us after the mission is complete.

admin


----------



## redsox83381

Only one more year wooo!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Holy CRAP...


----------



## Takendown2

back from the dead! and i cant believe i missed this b4!


----------



## ubernewhacks

Returned to you... Damn that's cool. You going to have it in a glass case in the future OCN museum


----------



## that7dude

Will the flame overclock the re-entry speed of the vehicle?


----------



## -Darkness-

haha nice, how much does it cost per square cm?


----------



## Danylu

And OCN paid for a 'Gold G1' square









http://yournameintospace.org/sponsors_grid_g1.php


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*











And OCN paid for a 'Gold G1' square









http://yournameintospace.org/sponsors_grid_g1.php


took me a minute...reminded me of "Where's Waldo"


----------



## Toonshorty

I vote that we get a huge projector here on earth and project onto the space craft, then we get free advertising. =]


----------



## Mebby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toonshorty* 
I vote that we get a huge projector here on earth and project onto the space craft, then we get free advertising. =]

Don't think that will work sadly.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ace8uk*


I just wanna know why Nasa spent so much on a logo on it even though they can paint all the logo's they like, any size they like on their shuttles, makes no sense.


I think its because this is a student run thing that will benefit NASA out in the long run. From the site:

Quote:



The science on board will help pave the way for humankind to explore our solar system.


So I think NASA is going to be benefiting from this thing. They dump in the measly (to them I am sure) 100 grand and they benefit from it without all the work. Sounds like straight win to me.









This is awesome by the way. If I wasnt broke as all ever, id for sure pitch towards this. That flame is mighty small next to that microsoft one. No way we can let that happen.


----------



## Enjoi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heroin Rob*


I think its because this is a student run thing that will benefit NASA out in the long run. From the site:

So I think NASA is going to be benefiting from this thing. They dump in the measly (to them I am sure) 100 grand and they benefit from it without all the work. Sounds like straight win to me.










Ditto.
But if it wrecks and lands on somebody then NASA will blame the students =P


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enjoi*


Ditto.
But if it wrecks and lands on somebody then NASA will blame the students =P


Absolutely.


----------



## Sin100

We are sending the flame to space?
Advertising to aliens?


----------



## Aaroman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


We are sending the flame to space?
Advertising to aliens?


If we get aliens to join I bet they will dominate the benchmark threads


----------



## Papa.Smurf

its been like 3 years when is this thing going to outer space??


----------



## KC_Flip

I don't think it's supposed to launch until 2010.


----------



## pn0yb0i

wow, that microsoft research logo is freaking HUGE.

I hope everything is printed at 2400 DPI


----------



## Sanders54

Soon...


----------



## Slink

AH dood, that is tight.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*


I hope everything is printed at 2400 DPI


LOL in case some really small aliens encounter it?


----------



## PizzaMan

When will this be returning?


----------



## Maddog7771

Well at least if aliens see this and they are hostel they might not kill us all.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


We are sending the flame to space?
Advertising to aliens?


With their advanced tech. we would surely dominate the other folding teams untill the end of time, or the cure is found, or all the other teams get alien tech of their own


----------



## Oupavoc

dang, this is pretty cool


----------



## superk

any news?


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:

In *2010*, a small unmanned research spacecraft
What is there to be news about?


----------



## sonenelson

still no answer as to how the outside of this thing is supposed to survive reentry? we are going to get back one extra crispy extra small flame. 
how are the logos printed on this thing anyway?
I could see a laser inscribed piece of metal making it back, but then they would have to cut each logo out of what i'm sure is very strong metal. there is no way any color or ink can survive.

and all those big companys donated because they get a tax deduction. or they(microsoft/NASA) probably donated parts not money.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonenelson* 
still no answer as to how the outside of this thing is supposed to survive reentry? we are going to get back one extra crispy extra small flame.
how are the logos printed on this thing anyway?
I could see a laser inscribed piece of metal making it back, but then they would have to cut each logo out of what i'm sure is very strong metal. there is no way any color or ink can survive.

and all those big companys donated because they get a tax deduction. or they(microsoft/NASA) probably donated parts not money.

you got to take the sunglasses off sometime









the piece they get is from the inside of the return vehicle....

Code:



Code:


Choose a location on the outside of the spacecraft and get pictures of your content photographed in space. Choose a location inside the return vehicle...









would be a bit tooo crispy i think.

but its a neat idea.


----------



## caraboose

This has probably been said before, but I thought I might as well point it out that we're in the gold section with a screenshot


----------



## boebi

If you pay for the gold section you get the gold section, is kinda logical


----------



## IEATFISH

So is this still planned to launch? The sponsor page hasn't changed in almost a year.

And our flame looks great, even at 1cm x 1cm.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
So is this still planned to launch? The sponsor page hasn't changed in almost a year.

And our flame looks great, even at 1cm x 1cm.









$this->repeat();


----------



## Chilly

So after OCN gets it's name on the satellite, we can look up at sky with a telescope and say to our friends "Hey! That's the forums I go to!"


----------



## kaxel

Awesome


----------



## GodofGrunts

Wheee!


----------



## Norman Bum

We can teach the aliens how to overclock their ships :-D


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Ah, I still think we should try to fundraise to buy a bigger flame. I'd definitely be willing to put down some money on it. I mean, if every member on OCN donates just one dollar, that's more than 96k! We can show M$ who REALLY dominates the computer world!


----------



## Ryan747

so is it up yet?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Ah, I still think we should try to fundraise to buy a bigger flame. I'd definitely be willing to put down some money on it. I mean, if every member on OCN donates just one dollar, that's more than 96k! We can show M$ who REALLY dominates the computer world!


This.


----------



## majin death

I'd donate a couple for a bigger flame.


----------



## aaronmonto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majin death* 
I'd donate a couple for a bigger flame.

Couple hundred?


----------



## majin death

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
Couple hundred?

Haha, I wish, if I had that much extra money I would though.









I meant a couple bucks maybe $10 or something.


----------



## I_dalder_I

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majin death* 
Haha, I wish, if I had that much extra money I would though.









I meant a couple bucks maybe $10 or something.

id send 5 bucks in


----------



## Deathclaw

if anyone went to their website they would know that they are not accepting donations any more...


----------



## lastmemory

I don't understand?









You are paying to send a 1cmx1cm flame in the space?


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lastmemory*


I don't understand?









You are paying to send a 1cmx1cm flame in the space?


Allow me to clarify: they are paying to send THE OVERCLOCK.NET LOGO into OUTER SPACE, as in VERY FAR AWAY FROM THE PLANET.







The logo is to be etched/scribed onto a man-made satellite.


----------



## sugarmankie

ha ha nice I'm not going to lie, that's pretty sweet that someone came up with the idea to charge people money to send things (super tiny things for that) into space and make loads of money off of it! But then again NASA space missions (or any other private space mission for that matter) cost BOOKOO's of money and i guess they have to help pay for it somehow = ].

great idea, glad to hear about it!

sugar

(by the way! 1x1 centimeters is fine!)


----------



## B4Shock

i got 800 bucks lying around, ill post it in, kinda gets boring burning em for my cigarettes lol


----------



## vtech1

i think they launched it already ,lucky i regged my name in before they took that off there for i was in space xD


----------



## zodac

So how long does it stay up there?

I wanna know when we get our flame back


----------



## SilverPotato

I love it. We're everywhere


----------



## Shane1244

When is this happening?


----------



## Ryan747

Does anyone want to go in with me and get a gigantic picture of ericeod and put it on the shuttle, Could you imagine looking up and seeing Eric up there, it would be awesome!


----------



## Mikezilla

Space!


----------



## JorgyBaby

When did or when will this happen? Nice idea


----------



## Cyberbot

Alien: Captain, what the heck is that?!
Alien captain: Hm.. overclocking... MORE GIGAHERTZZZ!


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyberbot* 
alien: Captain, what the heck is that?!
Alien captain: Hm.. Overclocking... More gigahertzzz!

need moar jigawatts. 1.21 to be exact


----------



## wierdo124

Houston: Apollo, what's going on, we've lost all contact with your spacecraft management system
Apollo: Yeah sorry about that. BSOD. Need more volts at that FSB.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Houston: Apollo, what's going on, we've lost all contact with your spacecraft management system
Apollo: Yeah sorry about that. BSOD. Need more volts at that FSB.


Oh lord. I hope Nasa never trust Windows for machine critical systems.

More like:

Houston: Apollo, what's going on, we've lost all contact with your spacecraft management system.
Apollo: Yeah sorry about that. Tim was trying to overclock the computer. Suffered a kernel panic.


----------



## PCCstudent

Did you guys know that NASA lost an entire Mars spacecraft because one division did all calculations in miles and the other division did the calculations in kilometers? Missed the entire planet.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


Did you guys know that NASA lost an entire Mars spacecraft because one division did all calculations in miles and the other division did the calculations in kilometers? Missed the entire planet.


Does every kid get taught this when someone complains about using metric system in Science class?


----------



## Fa11ou7

I have a bad feeling that this is never going to happen. I went to the website and there are no updates that I could find easily. For something this important involving so many different people and companies you would think their homepage would get a little more love.


----------



## prosser13

They were meant to launch early '10, yet they've closed the program? =s


----------



## adadk

OCN better get the money back.


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

So thats why NASA is running out of money.


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


They were meant to launch early '10, yet they've closed the program? =s


Awww, heck no. Admin already put up his money, I heard he is on his way to Cape Canaveral right now to take possession of the spacecraft for breech of contract.

Now we just need our own launching pad...


----------



## vtech1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RaBidRaBit*


Awww, heck no. Admin already put up his money, I heard he is on his way to Cape Canaveral right now to take possession of the spacecraft for breech of contract.

Now we just need our own launching pad...










i would pay to see that







, we can use area 51A ( not to be confused with area 51)


----------



## tha d0ctor

I'm boycotting OCN unless Lance Bass can go up into the final frontier with the OCN flame...


----------



## Lemondrips

^


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


I'm boycotting OCN unless Lance Bass can go up into the final frontier with the OCN flame...


I don't get it...


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
I'm boycotting OCN unless Lance Bass can go up into the final *frontier* with the OCN flame...

lol I'm getting a *Frontier* Gladiator tomorrow....

lol, when is it gonna launch into space? and will we see it? (lol, what a question...)


----------



## Cepheus

The project has been shut down because NASA couldn't afford to part-fund it any more. The OCN flame will not be going into space afaik (except through a communication satellite







).


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


Did you guys know that NASA lost an entire Mars spacecraft because one division did all calculations in miles and the other division did the calculations in kilometers? Missed the entire planet.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


Does every kid get taught this when someone complains about using metric system in Science class?


----------



## Marco Polo

screw the damn aliens who are responsible for shutting down the mission to bring ocn to the final frontier for sure









NASA is a *****.


----------



## Cepheus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marco Polo* 
screw the damn aliens _terrorists_ who are responsible for shutting down the mission to bring ocn to the final frontier for sure









NASA _Congress_ is a *****.

fixed


----------



## slash129

Don't worry, I'll just buy so many delta fans my computers going to go to space and I'll have the flame taped onto the side panel


----------



## ColdRush

Yea OCN in space! Imagine airless cooling up there.


----------



## Cepheus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColdRush* 
Yea OCN in space! Imagine airless cooling up there.

The project's ended, OCN's flame isn't going into space, and unfortunately whilst space is very cold, due to the near vacuum any CPU in space would hit the thermal trip almost immediately.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColdRush* 
Yea OCN in space! Imagine airless cooling up there.

OCN is not going to space, and from what I heard, keeping things cool in space is hard.


----------



## Slink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts* 
OCN is not going to space, and from what I heard, keeping things cool in space is hard.

Well, sort of. It's absolutely true that in a vacuum, there is no surrounding matter by which heat can be transferred (and no one can hear you scream).

However, as heat has a natural tendency to diminish over time, large bodies of matter in space are unfathomably cold, provided that they do not receive much starlight. Note that starlight/sunlight is extremely heating (as well as hazardously radioactive) when not filtered/blocked by an atmosphere or artificial solar shield.


----------



## Cepheus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slink* 
Well, sort of. It's absolutely true that in a vacuum, there is no surrounding matter by which heat can be transferred (and no one can hear you scream).

However, as heat has a natural tendency to diminish over time, large bodies of matter in space are unfathomably cold, provided that they do not receive much starlight. Note that starlight/sunlight is extremely heating (as well as hazardously radioactive) when not filtered/blocked by an atmosphere or artificial solar shield.

Yes, things cool down in space, but radiation is a very heat transfer use of a HSF, it's mostly conduction and convection that get the heat out which will not happen in space, ever.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slash129*


Don't worry, I'll just buy so many delta fans my computers going to go to space and I'll have the flame taped onto the side panel


















Must sig this now!!!


----------



## ShortySmalls

sweet


----------



## Xenthos

I wonder how big the playboy logo is going to be.

EDIT: before anyone asks, there is no playboy logo.


----------



## digital0ne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snerp* 
BAH! 1cmx1cm runs $35, but a 2cmx2xm runs $1000!?!?









There is a chance you might actaully be able to read the 2x2 from more then 6" away

Awesome by the way, way awesome


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *digital0ne*


There is a chance you might actaully be able to read the 2x2 from more then 6" away

Awesome by the way, way awesome


Last time I checked THIS THING WAS CANCELLED.


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slink*


Last time I checked THIS THING WAS CANCELLED. 


That is correct:
_"Unfortunately, with the current economy and priorities at NASA, the time has come to close out the program and look forward to the next adventure."_

http://web.mit.edu/aeroastro/marsgravity/farewell.html


----------



## Pillz Here

This is pretty pointless, but cool nonetheless...


----------



## Slink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pillz Here*


This is pretty pointless, but cool nonetheless...


I'mma go ahead and un-sub now. -_- http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post8899910


----------



## wilykat

I know old thread that is canceled but I just saw a little ad for this (img below). Some moderator might want to look for that, and can take it out so people aren't lead here thinking it's new news and not old.


----------

